

Clerks: inspirational startup from a totally different industry - mannicken
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clerks#Production

======
mannicken
Frankly, no 37signals or Steve Jobs will ever inspire me as much as Clerks and
the story behind it. And I want it to share it with you, people :)

------
wglb
These people are having way too much fun.

